# TEST DRIVE: Volkswagen Passat GTE Plug-In Hybrid



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Eighth-generation Passat equipped with GTI electric-hybrid drive boasts a fuel economy of 141 mpg (2.0 l/100km).

More...


----------

